# Best way to turn down a job?



## RCT (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey guys,
To make a long story short, I'm in a position where I need to POLITELY turn down a job that I went to look at recently. I'd be taking over for another "contractor" who royally screwed things up. The problem is that the home owner has no interest in doing things the right way. He wants the job done cheap and fast and that's not what I do.

I was referred to this guy by a good customer of mine and I don't really want to make a bad impression that will get back to my good customer. (Not to mention anyone else he talks to.)

How would you tell this guy you don't want this job? Just say "I don't want it?"

Thanks.
Bob


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

RCT said:


> The problem is that the home owner has no interest in doing things the right way. He wants the job done cheap and fast and that's not what I do.


Sounds like you've answered your own question.

Honesty is almost always the best policy. And people will respect you for that and those that don't, well, why should you care about them anyway?


----------



## offshorehs (Oct 20, 2010)

Why not just give him a price ( and timeframe ) to do the job the right way ? If he doesn't want to pay to have it done right then he'll say no and your out.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

The current budget is limiting this project, therefore I can not perform the required work to complete this project.



What "I" wouldn't do is blame them.

Cole


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

offshorehs said:


> Why not just give him a price ( and timeframe ) to do the job the right way ? If he doesn't want to pay to have it done right then he'll say no and your out.


That's what I do, and tell him I won't do less, nor supply lesser materials.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

The answer is simple. 

Tell the potential customer that you can only do quality work, and with the limitations they have, you would not be able to take on the job....but, you would see if you could recommend someone possibly. Chances are good the potential customer will decide to do it right and take your proposal.


----------



## RCT (Jan 5, 2010)

offshorehs said:


> Why not just give him a price ( and timeframe ) to do the job the right way ? If he doesn't want to pay to have it done right then he'll say no and your out.


Good point, although I'd have to bid a ridiculously high price for fear that he would end up excepting it! If I got this job I can see already that I would be the job from hell, mostly because of the HO himself. 

I never had this happen before, but I don't know if I'd take this one for any amount of $ especially since I get the feeling that I'd have a hard time actually getting paid.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

You.. "I am very sorry, but I do not think that this project is suited to our company at this time. I would like for you to keep us in consideration for any possible projects that you may become interested in having a company such as mine perform in the future."


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

"We feel that our company is not a good match for your project, thank you for your interest in our company and good luck with your project".


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I usually say, "This job is a little bit beyond what I am able to handle." and if the HO keeps pressing the issue, explain to him that part of the reason why the other guy screwed up is because this is an older/newer/different type of situation that requires a great deal of expertise and the other guy probably wasn't humble enough to admit it.


----------



## MLV (Feb 18, 2011)

Tell him NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH NA you cheap son of a %$#!! thats what you get:laughing:. No really though, you know he is going to be a PITA and the job is gonna have a lot of surprises that pop up obviously so give him a high bid that will for sure cover the extra time it will take you to do the job the right way. Explain that you are liable for the work you do and you only do things the correct way and don't want to get a bad reputation by doing shoddy work. In reality isn't that why he called you in the end, the other guy wasn't meeting expectations right? But again make sure you charge enough to cover all the BS. I'm sure your other customer would understand the circumstances if he is familiar with the quality of work you do. If he asks why it cost his buddy so much tell him the truth, there were a lot of things that had to be brought up to par to finish the job. GOOD LUCK :thumbsup:.


----------



## RCT (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice! Please keep it coming, I'll let you all know how it all works out:thumbsup:


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Just say "with all do respect", then have at 'em!!! Long as you say "with all do respect" you're in the clear to say whatever you want. It's in the Geneva convention if ya wanna look it up!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i had to walk from a contractor a few years ago because he wanted to do things "the cheap way" i worked for him for just over a year but within the first day i was noticing things being done which would guarentee a callback to fix things, i would question him on it. this continued to happen i got into time and time again. when i had an offer from a quality builder whom i now work for he stated " those types of companys are ok short term but you cant get ahead with them, youll be mad at yourself if you go there" . :no:

3 years later im making much more money have a truck and unfortunately am becoming even more and more consumed with my tool buying addiction:blink:

now when i get calls for jobs where they want to do things fast and cheap i simply tell them "sorry, as of right now im overbooked and things wont be slowing down for about 8 months, and we have bids going out left right and center. your best bet would be to check around elsewhere"


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

kevjob said:


> "We feel that our company is not a good match for your project, thank you for your interest in our company and good luck with your project".


 that's it exatly---- one sentence and you are done!.
Perfect.
stephen


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Hello,

Thank you for contacting (company name).

My sincere apology for not being able to help you with your remodeling needs at this time, we already have a few scheduled remodeling projects and I am not taking any extra work at this time. 

Again, thank you for your interest in (Company name). Please keep us in mind for any projects in the future.

Sincerely


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

RCT said:


> I'd be taking over for another "contractor" who royally screwed things up. The problem is that the home owner has no interest in doing things the right way.


Reading these two statements back to back makes me wonder.. did the previous contractor screw up OR did he walk off of the job after getting tired of the HO's penny pinching?

I would also go back to your "good customer" and tell him that this guy has unrealistic expectations. To save face I would say, "Mr. Good Customer, I appreciate the referral, but I don't think that this is going to work out well. His ideas on completing his project is not compatible with the way I do business and this just does not sit well with me. I would not like to enter a situation that will end up making all of us unhappy."


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

I will always recommend my compation for jobs that I think the customer is not a good match that way while he is dealing with them I'm available for a customer that is a better match


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

I have one to look at later on this day that I think im turning down. Customer calls and wants me to look at a redo of a porch. Called HO back twice to setup a time to look at it. Doesnt answer and no voice mail on cell. I figure she would see the missed call.

She then calls me and leaves vm while im running chop saw. I called her back no answer. I finnaly get ahold of her and explain that i have tried calling her two days prior, but wouldnt even let me finish sentence. Still wants me to look at it. I try to always keep a good company look. I figure unless it is something decent i dont want it. 

I usually tell people that the project may be a little bit too much for me at this time. But to keep us in mind for future projects. 

I have made more money turning down PITA projects, then banging my head all over town.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Politely say No and refer them to a competitor that you have problems with. Let them deal with the BS and hack work, that is what competitors are for right?


----------

